# eugene oregon



## inky (Jul 13, 2007)

i have heard conflicting things about the town. i'm out there visiting a friend, and can crash on their floor for a few nights, but would prefer to find my own place to stay. i've heard there are a few longer lasting established squats, but others have told me the town is 'yuppiefied' and i'm just going to be run out. any one know of any places to set up in? i'm heading out at the end of july or early august...if anyone's headed that direction either let me know


----------



## Poking Victim (Aug 6, 2007)

I know there is one squat with running water. I got an offer to stay there but I was leaving that day.


----------



## maus (Sep 6, 2007)

some people camp out by the butte.
the campbell club around 17th and alder (i think?) is a student co-op which is as good as a squat during the summer, maybe during the school year too.
i liked eugene a lot, spent a couple weeks there last fall.


----------

